# Just had the worst cup of 'coffee'...



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

At work, normally have tea here but wanted to see what the 'coffee' was like...

Cups at the ready, one of these:









labelled 'Coffee'...

All I can say is why do people drink this? There must've been 30+ other people there drinking the stuff. I used to drink instant up until about 6 months ago, now that tastes funny (not terrible, but not nice!). But this stuff, just ugh. Went down the drain.

Any suggestions to get around this? I work in a lab, so there's no drinks/prep allowed in our bit; we have to walk over to the common room for a brew. There's hot water available, might get a few funny looks with an aeropress though.

Back to tea at work, me thinks.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Isnt it funny how they banned smoking in work canteens, however they can still get away with serving shite coffee!

Would love to have a smoke in our canteen with a great coffee, but alas i have to make do with pour over and stand in the rain for my smoke!

You can try a few different brewing options, pour over, chemex, aeropress, the funny white pot thing (Cant remember what its called) even french press.

The world is yours...


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Use an Aeropress - it's a great talking point


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> the funny white pot thing (Cant remember what its called)


Sowden. I like 'funny white pot thing' better though.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Love the Sowden website: "legendary Milanese designer..." He's from Leeds.


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> "legendary Mileedse designer..."


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MartinB said:


> Use an Aeropress - it's a great talking point


I don't like talking to people which is one reason i stopped using it


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SwissGold-Coffee-Filter-reusable-KF300/dp/B0056ZVVHA

These look alright and discreet enough for anyone to not bat an eyelid, I've not used one but pretty sure there's a thread on this forum about them somewhere.

We all know the recrimination that your 'phallic pump' or 'poncey cone thing' can bring in the workplace!

I remember pushing the boundries when I brought in a gooseneck kettle for pour over and used the office scales for brewing, then came the Aeropress... :/


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Sowden is great as it doesn't appear that you're faffing about too much however the best brews take close to an hour IMO.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Sowden is great as it doesn't appear that you're faffing about too much however the best brews take close to an hour IMO.


Yep ...under extraction city otherwise


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Just take a syphon with you into the lab. It won't look out of place at all. No one will question you.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I don't like talking to people which is one reason i stopped using it


I just tell anyone that asks that it's a penis enlarger pump.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

or a penis reduction vacuum


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

roaringboy said:


> I just tell anyone that asks that it's a penis enlarger pump.





NickdeBug said:


> or a penis reduction vacuum


Or just to f**k off and mind their own business!


----------

